# Cornflake Video & Pics



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's Really A Great Little Guy! Proud Grandma Here!!!:smooch:http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=iT1ZcOmVr9E

He does know a few tricks that he didn't do for the camera but he does a roll-over when asked....usually I just realized the music on the tv in the video, perfectly syncs with the moment. It's the Beach Boys "Wouldn't It Be Nice." I think it's a sign!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

He is terrific!!!! I think he has found a great home now!!! I can see why you are a proud grandma!!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Someone is a VERY proud Grandma!!!!! Cornflake is adorable and will be VERY spoiled, I have a feeling! What a cutie he is!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, he is a great little dog. They have 2 cats also. They expected the younger kitty Schroeder to be Corn's friend, but it's the older cat Doris that's curious about him. He does love cat food, so they need to get him to eat his own food.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*SOOO ADORABLE !!!* :heartbeat
Lucky Cornflake !
Lucky You's !


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

He sure is a cutie. I can see why your a proud Grandma.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

THat will bring a tear to your eye. That is one happy dog.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> THat will bring a tear to your eye. That is one happy dog.


I was thinking the same thing. He looks like he's always been theirs...sad to think that someone gave him up....but then their loss is our gain.  I just have to wait until September to see him, and that won't be easy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Cornflake living in CT?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so glad he's fitting in so well.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Is Cornflake living in CT?


No, they live in Marshfield, Mass. He was listed with the Ct. Lab Rescue, which is what caught her attention, but was actually in Tennessee. Poor little guy traveled all this way. He seems so happy....there's gotta be some Golden in there!!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He is sooo handsome...he has that Golden "look". A really sweet pupper.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is adorable, congrats Grandma...LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is such a cutie and I love that last picture. He looks so at home with yall. I think you are going to have to put the kitty's food up higher to keep him out of it. THey always want the other kritters food. Mine are the same way. 
I think someone is a very proud grandma.


----------

